# Cycling:  Tour D'Alberta



## c4th (1 Apr 2010)

This is an excellent event in the Edmonton area 24 July 2010.  I've done the 100mi twice and I think a fair sized group of like minded individuals would make for a good time.  If reply or PM if you are interested.  

http://www.tourdalberta.ca/


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (2 May 2010)

I saw the event last year, it passes through my town of Morinville.


----------

